# Autocruise caravan door lock



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

My 2003 STARBLAZER caravan door lock is worn on the outside, the barrel seems quite loose but still works ok. Before I take this to bits perhaps some kind 'Do it yourself guy' can tell me if its adjustable ?? or if the outside section of the whole lock needs replacing. The inside section of this lock is pricey (£90 odd at o'learys) but the outside section seems quite difficult to locate, any advice gladly recieved...not urgent but one of those jobs I need to get round to ! Auntygranty


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I used to own a Autocruise Starblazer 2003 and my lock actually broke,on taking it apart found it to be very flimsy.If the door is working I would leave it alone.I also had problems with one of the door hinges cracking and then snapping it may be advisable to get a spare.


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*door lock*

cheers ARTY23....Thanks for your advice I do agree that dismantling plastic mechanisms can be fraught with danger! I just wondered if the barrel of the lock could be simply tightened... this is obviously got at by removing the internal door lock which appears a bit overkill. I have as mentioned seen that complete part to be available.. but not the outside parts.. where did you source your hinges? was it from autocruise before the take over ? Auntygranty


----------

